# 100k Peugeot 207 Sport Hdi Tidy Up



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi.....not posted for a while so thought i'd put this one up. It's 2006 reg Peugeot 207 HDi Sport 3 Door in Red done approx 100k. I will be doing this over the coming week so will post progress as it goes. It's got all the usual suspects incl.....Moss, Grime, Tar, Brake Dust, Mud etc all over. Paint feels like sandpaper due to the grime eaten in. Usual Headlamp fogging and discolouring. Interior wise its very dusty, general crap allover and a few bits of trim loose. Plenty to get on with. Here it is in all it's glory......

WP_20161202_11_35_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_35_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_35_31_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_35_39_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_35_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_35_58_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_36_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_36_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_36_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_36_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_36_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_36_44_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_36_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_37_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_37_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_37_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_37_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_37_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_37_53_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_02_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_22_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_51_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_38_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_39_24_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_39_42_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_39_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_39_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_40_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_40_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_40_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_40_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_40_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_40_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_40_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_41_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_41_26_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_41_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_41_48_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_41_57_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_42_09_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_42_18_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_42_27_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_42_40_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_43_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_43_12_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_43_28_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161202_11_44_14_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Back with some updates in the coming days.....

Cheers


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Looking forward to this


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Have to agree, I'm sure you won't let us or the car down, missed your excellent reports of late mate.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

There's a tidy, and sprightly, motor under there somewhere


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh this should be good...I always enjoy your car turnovers :thumb:


----------



## Mrorange2 (Apr 6, 2015)

Good luck look forward to seeing how it turns out


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Can't wait to see the progress pictures, I've really missed your really interesting revive threads.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Really looking forward to this as always! How you always seem to find these cars still amazes me! 

Good luck


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Will be watching this me and the Mrs looking out for a 207sw outdoor at the mo


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Great project thee.Best of luck with it.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yay! Charlies Back!! 

I was thinking the other day we'd not seen any from you in a while.....get back on it man!! 

The improvement on this one will be massive


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Surely it's gleaming like new again now?

Carl


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the interest chaps......unfortunately nowt to show you yet as I only started the ball rolling mid afternoon today. Will post up some progress pics tomorrow when I get some daylight again! 

Cheers


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking forward to it chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

We do love a good *okcharlie turnaround thread* in these parts 
/goes off to get a brew on


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

That drivers seat has enough dead skin on to make another person!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again......just a bit of an update. Headlamps sorted - flatted with 1000 grit then 3000 on a Trizact disc then polished with Menz 300.

WP_20161205_12_19_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_12_19_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_12_19_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Forgot to picture the engine bay earlier. Here it is before....not bad really.

WP_20161205_12_19_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

So after the usual process using AS G101 on the bodywork, AS Alishine on the Wheels, AS Tardis on the Tar, and a AS Purple clay to decontaminate it's lookin' better....

WP_20161205_14_42_43_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_42_55_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_43_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_43_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Took a while to remove all that old silicone and glue from the botched door rubber repair....

WP_20161205_14_43_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_43_35_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_44_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Roof rails removed for a proper clean......

WP_20161205_14_44_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_44_32_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_44_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_45_37_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_46_04_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Light clean over the engine......

WP_20161205_14_46_10_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_46_20_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_46_45_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_46_52_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_47_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161205_14_47_33_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Made the best of the Wheels whilst on the car but they could do with coming off really as there is lots of old wheel weight glue pads/ingrained dirt from 10 years worth of braking on the rear of the wheel. Gonna need a couple of tyres in a couple of thousand miles so will wait till then i think. Taken inside tonight for a light machine polish. Will have a go at the interior tomorrow and get rid of some that dead skin. There's lots of old makeup build up around the steering wheel/controls and trim so G101 will be busy. May take the seats out during the dry vac. Will post up some pics as I go. Cheers for now.


----------



## JoeyTaffy93 (Jan 17, 2016)

Good work as usual! Looking forward to seeing the interior clean up.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Looking great, Good turn around


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

looks 100 times better already. looking forward to seeing the rest!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job


----------



## nukeboy (Sep 17, 2014)

My god man, that looks brand new. Cracking job


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Done it again matey, another amazing turnaround, I said you wouldn't let us or the car down, bit cold outside though.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again.......bit of dry vac action today and some wet work into the (cold) night! Started off with getting all the loose stuff of the seats then out they pop to get to the places you can't see or reach!

WP_20161206_11_46_40_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_11_46_46_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_11_46_54_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_11_47_05_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Bit later........

WP_20161206_13_59_03_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_13_59_15_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Same drill on the drivers side.......

WP_20161206_14_27_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Here are some examples of the old makeup/suntan lotion residue.....

WP_20161206_14_27_38_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_14_27_29_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_14_27_47_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_14_28_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_14_28_11_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_14_28_19_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_14_28_34_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_15_00_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_15_00_25_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_15_43_16_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161206_15_43_23_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

On to some AS G101 action - no pics of this stage sadly as the light was poor and it was gettin very nippy. Will post up some done pics hopefully in a couple of days.

Cheers


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Fantastic work as ever.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yay. Great to see another thread chum, and absolutely brilliant work as ever. 

Keep em coming. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella looks loads better


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

Some turnaround so far, look forward to see it finished!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah that looks in fantastic shape after your work


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

no comment pfff :-(


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great write up once again fella,

I always set out to try and do a detailed a write up as yours but get carried away with the job at hand!

Great work so far :thumb:


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again..... thank you for the kind comments - really appreciate that. Nice start to the day - took the spare wheel out and found half a tree and load of old crap.......

WP_20161208_10_25_59_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161208_10_26_06_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

Bit later after some vac action and G101.....

WP_20161208_11_34_56_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161208_11_35_07_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20161208_11_35_17_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

All cleaned and put back in place.....

WP_20161208_11_46_00_Pro by jpappleton, on Flickr

I did the Boot mat and Shelf in the house the other night so they're good to go once finished. Did a bit more refinement today, dressed all the rubbers/plastics, polished the Door Jambs and Hatchback area. A few touch ins etc and it's nearly there. It was getting dark as I finished today so will get some shots tomorrow. Here's a quick one for now tho......

DSC_3995 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSC_4001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Another epic turnaround, who ever buys it will get a VERY clean car.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi again......all done now. Could do with replacing the driver and passenger seat bases that started to frey a bit. Found some secondhand seats for about £50 each so might swap them sometime. Managed to get some shots on this gloomy cloudy day here in Norfolk. As usual there's quite a few......

DSC_4011 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4013 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4014 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4017 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4018 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4019 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4023 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4025 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4026 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4027 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4028 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4029 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4031 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4032 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4033 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4036 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4043 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4045 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4048 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4052 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4054 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4056 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4058 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4059 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4062 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4063 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4066 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4067 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4069 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4072 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4073 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4074 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4075 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4076 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4077 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4078 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4079 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4080 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4081 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4083 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4082 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4085 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4087 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4090 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4092 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4093 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4094 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4095 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4096 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4098 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4097 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4099 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4101 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4103 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4105 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4109 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4114 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4121 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4122 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4128 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4133 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4140 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4152 by John Appleton, on Flickr

DSC_4153 by John Appleton, on Flickr

1 by John Appleton, on Flickr

If you got this far down thanks for looking.

Cheers


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

What an awesome turn around, well and truly brought back to life! 
Nice to see someone so local to me also. 
Where bouts in Norfolk you from?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Great job and a smashing turn around. You have skills.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Love the transformation. So many people abuse their cars for years and then get rid of them as they fall out of love with them. Some tlc from someone and the car looks like new again!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That's just stunning as always chum. Fantastic. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That looks better than new now, that's a phrase that gets thrown about a lot in the likes of these forums, but truly the correct statement for this


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Top notch job brother :thumb:


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Amazing turn around, great read.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

Great job and a smashing turn around


----------



## R8antReflection (Jan 7, 2016)

Beautiful work and great photography. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

As a matter of interest could you advise what machine polisher padds and product u used

Look very gOod
Cheers


----------



## Kev.O (Dec 10, 2015)

Fantastic turn around Charlie.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic work as ever Charlie, it certainly looks massively fresher 

That 'Diesel' sticker inside the fuel cap would have to go though....either that or get hold or a new one and stick it on straight!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi...thank you for the kind comments. Much appreciated!



dchapman88 said:


> What an awesome turn around, well and truly brought back to life!
> Nice to see someone so local to me also.
> Where bouts in Norfolk you from?


Thanks - we live south Norfolk about 12 miles from Norwich near the Lotus Factory.



mgtf said:


> As a matter of interest could you advise what machine polisher padds and product u used
> 
> Look very gOod
> Cheers


Thanks - the polish used was Menz PF2400 on a Orange Hex Pad then refined with Menz SF4000 on a Blue 3M Waffle Pad. Used a bit of Carpro Essence on a Blue 3m here and there too.



MadOnVaux! said:


> Fantastic work as ever Charlie, it certainly looks massively fresher
> 
> That 'Diesel' sticker inside the fuel cap would have to go though....either that or get hold or a new one and stick it on straight!


Yep I would replace that sticker under normal circumstances but we are gonna use this 207 as a Winter runabout so will get well and truly filthy (outside anyway). May swap it in the spring with another sticker when i freshen the whole car up.

Cheers


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

okcharlie said:


> we live south Norfolk about 12 miles from Norwich near the Lotus Factory.


Awesome stuff
I live out near diss, and drive through that way regularly. 
I'll keep an eye out for a sparkly Peugeot when I'm out and about now


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Complimens of the season Ok Charlie, thanks for all your excellent write-ups over the last year, I'm sure I speak for a lot of people on here, you have put quite a few of us to shame.


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Great turnaround. Weirdly smell the interior freshness through the pictures lol.


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Very satisfying to watch the before & after!

I've gone through a couple of your threads and I'd really like to know which products / tools you use for the following bits:


Door jambs + door shuts (how do you get in between them + rinse them???)
Boot gutter
Neglected wheels (especially the barrel + back sides)
Wheel wells

And on a sidenote (I know it's taken from another thread), but how on earth did you manage to fix this?


















Really blows my mind.


----------

